# MSN Gaming Zone Shut Down



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Today is a sad day for many gamers as Microsoft are preparing to shut down parts of the MSN Gaming Zone, which has been around for about a decade. Players from all around the world have turned up one last time to play Midtown Maddness 2.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh wow midtown madness...that takes me back. Honestly though, the gaming zone was a HUGE inconvenience. They really should have thought out a better way for people to find online games from the beginning.


----------



## Bullet_is_Swordstrike (Jun 28, 2006)

hard to imagine imo, its hard to even think of Age of Empires not being playable on the zone.

I dont see why they just dont leave it there, this multi billion dollar software giant surly can afford to keep it there 50,000 times over.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you ever play those games anymore? I haven't played AoE in so long...and when I do its almost always with friends, and you can always do a direct ip connection.


----------



## Bullet_is_Swordstrike (Jun 28, 2006)

no, but its had so much history to it, its sad to see it go.


----------



## Annnoura (Jul 8, 2006)

I never used to gaming zone myself but had freinds who did. It is sad to see it go. I wonder what reason did they give for the shutdown? Is it just about money or were these parts not used as often as the others?


----------



## palefrost (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the gaming zone! bejewel and mah jong!! I never did play anything else but the puzzle free games they offered. Years back they had AC1 connected to the gaming zone and what a pain in the neck to sign into the zone and them sign into the game YUCK! if that is gone then GREAT!


----------



## LyricB (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh man, MSN Gaming Zone got me through many long days when I would work the weekend shift at the support desk. I haven't played since coming home to raise my kids, but I'm still bummed that it's gone!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

They shut down support a long time ago for the only game that really mattered: Star Trek: Birth of the Federation....


----------



## Word2Action (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow i can't believe they actually did that. I got so used to just it being there that it feels strange not being there anymore. Oh well. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## LyricB (Jul 8, 2006)

Has there been any other website to put up something comparable? Now I'm itching to play Mah Johng.


----------



## palefrost (Jul 7, 2006)

Just to clarify here. They did not shut down the site. Alot of the mindless fun games to kill time are still up and running. You can still go play your mah jong!  In fact the site makes tons of money off these games. Last reported they are even trying to find away to create a premium membership on the site so you can bypass the ads they have created to be a nuisance. All in the name of making money.  have a nice day! :4-money:


----------



## Word2Action (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying. I really thought the entire think just went under. That would suck. :4-bounce:


----------



## KhiemTran (Apr 29, 2005)

Come play age of empires on IGZones.com and a whole lot of other games on the zone.. igz is the new zones!


----------

